

GCHQ Forced Secure Email Service PrivateSky to Shut Down - wslh
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/529392/20131211/gchq-forced-privatesky-secure-email-service-offline.htm

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6893947)

that submission is from a different source (itsecurityguru.org) so this one
may have different details.

There's another version here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6896127)

    
    
        The real story on the PrivateSky takedown
        (certivox.com)

------
wslh
This is before Lavabit...

